# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Bench Press Book

## 2475

*Elitefts Bench Press Manual (e-Book) by Dave Tate*

*CONTAINS OVER 535 TIPS TO INCREASE YOUR BENCH PRESS*
*http://www.flexcart.com/members/elit...d=370&pid=2915*


*Bench Press Manual* 

This 212 page manual covers _everything_ needed to increase your bench press. Dave Tate has spent over two decades under the bar, learned from the best coaches and trained with more world recorder holders than most people will meet in a life time. This manual contains the best bench press training information gathered over these years. 

*You will learn*

* How to use the conjugate method of training to increase your max bench press. 

* How to use the Dynamic Effort method to increase bar speed to smash through sticking points. 

* The best Dynamic Effort Cycle to use (over 60 presented) and when to use them based on your current sticking point. 

* How to set up chains and bands for maximum results. 

* How to use Max Effort Methods (multiple exertion, maximal concentric, maximal isometric, maximal eccentric, forced reps, restricted range, cheating, circa-maximal, and holding) to increase your pressing power. Also, when and why to use each one. 

* Beginner, Intermediate, and Advanced Max Effort cycles. 

* The Max Effort Matrix and how it will work for you. 

* How you use the Repeated Effort Methods (super sets. pre-exhaust, failure, rest pause, strip sets, segmental, clusters, pyramids, timed sets, diminishing sets) with your supplemental and accessory movements and NOT overtrain or run into needless injuries. 

* How to use the Supplemental Matrix .

* Supplemental Exercise Training Cycles designed to increase the bench press. 

* How to use the Accessory Matrix.

* Sample Accessory Cycles.

* Injury Prevention - Accessory Movements and Cycles.

* How to use Bridging to avoid overtraining and injuries.

* What to do when you are weak off your chest.

* How to increase your lockout. 
* What to do if you strain a pec. 

* How to increase your raw bench press.

* How to increase the 225 bench press/ rep test.

*Plus....*

* A 9 week beginner program. .

* A 9 week intermediate program. 

* How to use and train your bench shirt by 11 members of Team EliteFTS. 

* The Best Bench Press Articles from Elitefts.



*See sample pages of Bench manual here here* 
*Note from Dave Tate*

This manual covers everything I know about the bench press. Everything. I have been in the sport of Powerlifting since for almost 30 years now. I have learned from the best, trained with the best, helped coach the best and am now sponsoring the best. I have always been one call or one email away from any answer I ever needed to increase my lifts. The reality is sometimes the answers we get just don't work. There is so much that goes into overcoming sticking points that the answers are always not as simple as "Do THIS program and add 40 pounds to your bench press". Man, I wish it was that easy but we all know there is work that has to go behind the hype and there is no such thing as the magic program. This manual is pure and simple all the best information I have picked up over the years. Had I knew all this years ago I know for a fact I would have benched more and suffered fewer injuries. 

I will not write a huge sales pitch letter to try and sell you on this manual. I feel you are either going to buy it or not. I do however want to touch on the value in a realistic manner. We have all read sales letters where you can get thousands of dollars of product for under $50. These drive me nuts because I would NOT have paid thousands for the products they added on in the first place. There is a huge difference between perceived value and market value. I have close to 30 years of experience, training and research in this book and suffered MANY injuries along the way. I am sure if you added up all my time in the gym and medical bills we the value of this information would be well over $100,000! Is this even realistic? NO not at all. Here is what I feel the MARKET value of this is:

This started as a rewrite of the Dynamic Bench Manual. It sold for $14.95 The Max Effort Section and Repetition Effort Section of this could also sell for $14.95 each. 

There are 2 full programs that could sell for $10.00 each. The Bench Shirt Section could also sell for around $10.00. The FAQ is worth around $10.00. The best of articles section $5.00.

Putting in all together in a way you can understand - $20.00 

Being realistic if this was broken into sections it could easily sell for over $100.00 before you add in the free Under The Bar e-book. So while you may not be saving THOUSANDS or even HUNDREDS of dollars on this you will walk away with what is the best book ever created on training the bench press regardless if you are a beginner or advanced lifter.  Dave Tate 


_Adobe Acrobat Reader is required to view PDF files. This is a free program available from the Adobe web site. Follow the download directions on the Adobe web site to get your copy of Adobe Acrobat Reader.

_

----------


## Doc.Sust

very good advice for lifters who dont know what they are doing

----------

